# It Came! I Have a Real Holster! LOL!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I actually have a decent holster for my revolver! It came today, a Don Hume J.I.T. Slide holster. I'd still like that Galco I found, but that will come in time. 

Here it is!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Infidel.





(Glad you got a decent holster! :mrgreen


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Haha! I'll probably still have to get the Galco pretty soon because I'm sure someone is going to have a problem with this holster.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just don't sit in any chairs with thick/wide armrests!

When I took LFI-1, Mas Ayoob told this funny story about being in Florida. He was carrying a custom 1911 in a belt slide holster. He saw a pretty woman lounging at the poolside at his hotel, and sat down to chat her up. As he sat, the pistol caught on the chair and was lifted out of the holster. The gun clunked onto the concrete right in front of the woman.

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally smooth! :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL! I've got that covered. We're not suppossed to sit down at work all day, and I take it off at lunch (where I eat usually sells alcohol). But I cannot imagine how weird that situation must be. Did he get the girl? LOL!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Congrats! Don Hume makes good holsters. I have three of them (yes Mike, I have some Galcos also). Any good holster makes a good carry gun even better.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Congrats! Don Hume makes good holsters. I have three of them (yes Mike, I have some Galcos also). Any good holster makes a good carry gun even better.


Thanks, Charlie! Galco doesn't make P7 holsters, anyway, so you'd have to shop elsewhere for that very excellent pistol.

As we say at Galco, a pistol without a holster is just an expensive doorstop.

As far as Mas goes...I think he was married at the time, so the awkwardness of the gravity-powered 1911 probably saved him not-inconsiderable grief in the long run. I had dinner with Mas a few times, and he's an incorrigible flirt. Waitresses, (female) students, our hostess at the range, you name it. Lots of funny Ayoob stories.


----------

